# Will trials/BMX really increase your bike skills?



## karlmichael (Mar 26, 2008)

i was hanging out at my local bike shop a few days ago due to breaking my mt bike again. and one of the shop guys was telling me that trails riding or bmx riding can really improve your ability to avoid objects and increase your balance and ability to move your bike on land and in the air. i have not riden BMX for about 16 years now and the sport has changed alot...
Do you guys or gals think that learning this skill set is worth while? i ride about 1-3 hours a day depending on wife, work, ect. i have started watching the dirt jumping vidoes on utube and the trials videos too. this sport seems like i would enjoy it and would be a welcome addition to my skill set? please let me know any constructive advice. 

thanks 

karl


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

BMX takes a skill-set all in its own. If you want to improve your bike skills in every way... pick up trials.. read trials, not trails. I've been riding moto trials for 5 years and recently picked up bike trials. My riding has improved greatly. From balance and brake control, to just overall comfort on two wheels.


----------



## Street Rider (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah I totally agree with A Grove here.
Trials is like martial arts on a bike. It will teach you to be in true control of your bike. Which will help you in every aspect of riding or differing riding styles.
So train hard grass hopper! haha


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

www.observedtrials.net

GREAT forum with TONS and TONS of information. However... the admins/mods run the forums very "differently" there.

Just a note on trials - you WILL get frustrated, you WILL want to quit, and you WILL feel stupid.... at first. But - if you stick to it, and ride and ride and ride... you will personally reap the benefits.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

At the basic level, I don't think it's necessary to buy a new bike to learn good balance and control. If all you do on your mtn bike is pedal, you will never learn anything different. 

But if you 'play around' on it, learn back wheel stands, then learn to hop on your back wheel, etc. learn front wheel pivots, learn to hop sideways, etc.... You will increase your skills and you will be doing it on the bike you are used to. You will be suprised how quickly your skills will carry over to the trails. 

Just go hang out in a parking lot and play on the curbs.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I think trials is one of a few ways you can improve your bike skills depending on your personality and amount of free time. First I think it's a more expensive and time consuming way to gain bike skills. Don't get me wrong, the sport is dope and like Street Rider said, it's martial arts on a bike. 

Personally bmx helped me in my downhill mtn skills. During the week if I have an hour or two free I'll go to the local park or street and shred. The manuvering and jumping transfered over to downhill great, I have a lot more confidence on the trails and in the air.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ServeEm makes a good point. However, some people are no into the jumping and trick scene that BMX brings. Instead, they'd rather hop from rock-to-rock, balance on rails, or just play around with the emphasis on pure balance from a stopped position. Ultimately, if you devote your time to trials of any sort (moto or bike), it will GREATLY improve your two-wheeled riding abilities. 

I love hittin' the DJ's just as much as I love hopping around on my basement on my trials bike. Each have their own purpose and their own levels of fun. (for me, anyhow.)


----------

